# When I use Neti Pot, Black Bits come out!



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

What is this? Do I need to see a doctor or other health care person?

I use my neti pot about six times a week, and have since, oh, around March. And I haven't been sick since I started! Any allergy symptoms I have are more headache-type than upper respiratory-type (and I live in a high-allergen area). This is a big positive, since I have, in the past, gotten sick (cold/allergy/flu) fairly regularly (I work with kids and get exposed).

But I regularly see little black dots or flakes in what comes out. Probably 4 or 5 times out of the week.

And just to provide complete information, I use the neti pot the usual way - letting the solution drain out the other nostil. AND then I use the more advanced neti pot technique, where I breath in while using it, and the solution washes different areas and comes into my mouth, then I spit it out (makes me cough and gag a bit). It's usually with the second technique that the black bits appear.

(I know there is a third neti technique, where you draw the solution into your mouth, and somehow move it up into the sinuses and out your nose, but I do not have the courage to try this on my own, and don't know anyone who can teach me. I think I'm doing pretty good to do the second one.)

So, does anyone know if this is something dangerous, something that needs medical attention? Or just a fairly normal occurrance?

Thanks!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

wow, I've never had that happen. I have no idea what it could be. I'm going to guess that the pot is totally clean and it couldn't be coming from that. I'd be tempted to discuss it with an ENT or allergist, just because I'm clueless.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks, Arduinna.

Yes, the pot is completely clean. It's white porcelain, so anything black would be really visible.

This IS rather disconcerting! And I would feel silly making an appointment just for this (and wasteful - DH is unemployed right now and money is VERY tight). And since I'm using neti pot, I'm not getting sick, and have no other reason to see a HCP.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there any chance that it is mold? A colleague had a large, err, hunk of mold removed from her sinus cavity when they set her nose after her DD jumped up and broke it.

Is there any chance it is dried blood? When I gag, I bleed in my throat. I have arthritis in my throat, so that might contribute. I have never had black bits come out, but maybe blood that has dried would look like black bits?

Is it related to tonsil stones? IME, those are white-ish hunks, but maybe they could be black?

Do you eat a lot of herbs? Could it be bits of herbs or spinach that has gotten stuck in your tonsils (like a tonsilith would)?

OK, that's all I've got.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you wear dark eyeliner/other eye makeup?

Sometimes when I go heavy on the eyeliner, it actually drains into my nose! Then when I blow my nose, viola! Little black specks of makeup!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Do you wear dark eyeliner/other eye makeup?

Sometimes when I go heavy on the eyeliner, it actually drains into my nose! Then when I blow my nose, viola! Little black specks of makeup!
 








I was going to post this exact thing! I saw a thread here a while back with the OP concerned about black stuff coming out when she blew her nose. Another poster mentioned the make-up thing, and lo and behold, that's what it was.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

It's not make-up. I rarely wear any.

There's a chance it's mold - there is a LOT of mold in this area. So much so that homeowners insurance around here no longer covers it. Gee, I hope it's not mold because from what I've found online, the black stuff is particularly bad and attacks the bone!

I have to wait until our finances are better - buying food comes first. But then I guess I'll have to make an appointment.

In the mean time, I'm finding comfort in the fact that I'm successfully washing away (at least pieces of) whatever it is.

I feel fine, no worse than average. Although I do feel tired a lot, but that's just my normal state of being, has been for years. I understand that could be a reaction to mold.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Do you wear dark eyeliner/other eye makeup?

Sometimes when I go heavy on the eyeliner, it actually drains into my nose! Then when I blow my nose, viola! Little black specks of makeup!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 
I was going to post this exact thing! I saw a thread here a while back with the OP concerned about black stuff coming out when she blew her nose. Another poster mentioned the make-up thing, and lo and behold, that's what it was.

did you ever? it can hang around...that was my first guess too.


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

Put some of the bits/flaks on a towel and pour peroxide on them. If it is blood, it will bubble. If it doesn't I would definitely make a doctors appointment.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

I tried what you suggested, anj_rn. The peroxide bubbled some.

So I've started doing the "bubbling" part more gently - less coughing and gagging. And that has helped. I'm getting the black bits much less.

Thanks everyone.


----------

